# Benelli broke



## RBoleman (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a 20 ga. nova and the stock broke off the other morning and all I done was reached out to get a duck decoy with it, holding it by the end of the stock.
called Benelli and they said tuff luck it can't be replaced I have to get a new gun
appreciate all suggustions


----------



## alphachief (Dec 12, 2007)

Remington......


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 12, 2007)

*2nd that....*



alphachief said:


> Remington......



Buy a Rem 870 (by far the best pump gun ever invented) and you should be good to go.


----------



## CAL (Dec 12, 2007)

Can your stock be repaired?


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats horrible customer service!! This is the second time Ive seen someone on this thread have a Benelli stock break, I think the other one was dropped. There were pics with that thread..


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Dec 13, 2007)

Can't you just replace the stock?


----------



## halcollins (Dec 13, 2007)

Thats crazy I own 8 benelli's and never ever had one problem.  You should be able to get a new stock for it check ebay or your local gun shop. ebay would be you best bet.


----------



## skeeterbit (Dec 13, 2007)

That is crazy I have the same gun and havent had a problem with it yet and really like the gun I only wish now I had spent the money and bought the black eagle!  How long have you had the gun I cant believe Benelli is not standing behind there product I think I would call back and ask for a supervisor ya never know might be worth a shot!


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Dec 13, 2007)

The recever on a nova is part of the stock.And I can't see how one would just break.I would take it back where I bought it  and have them call the factory rep,to look at it.You can get alot of opions on this form.just use good smarts when your are trying to get them to see it you way .
Bennelli makes a great gun.Remington makes a good gun,no body makes a bad gun.


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Dec 13, 2007)

Is the reciever plastic?  Its hard to tell from the web pics.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 13, 2007)

i own two benellis and i have a nova in 12 gauge, best shotgun ive ever used IMO but that is lousy, thats the second time ive herd of a novas stoke breaking on this forum.


----------



## Gun Docc (Dec 13, 2007)

Yep the stock "assembly" is part of the reciever action and in fact is made of "Plastic" 

the reciever has a metal liner molded within the action to make it work 

the bolt and other moving parts actually ride on this metal to enable the "plastic" to be utilized in the reciever


Best advise one could give is to answer this question

Have you ever seen anything made of plastic that did Not Break or give trouble after it has a bit of age on it ?

Remington 870 has the nova beat hands down as to reliability


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Dec 13, 2007)

The new super nova has a 2 pice  stock and has a  much quiter forarm .Yes  on the old models, the recever is plastic, but it is steel lined.


----------



## RBoleman (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments I have just been to busy to set down and try to get it took care of but I am gonna try to get Benelli to replace it but I won the gun at a Ducks unlimited banquet so not for sure where it came from. I know I want buy one if they don't.


----------



## killerv (Dec 26, 2007)

Brownells sells a ton of Benelli parts, should be able to find a stock rather easily


----------



## tom ga hunter (Dec 26, 2007)

Benelli is owned by Beretta so expect terrable customer service. I might try Beretta directly sometimes you get luck with them..


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 26, 2007)

*~~~~~~~~~~Boleman I have a 410~~~~~~~~~~~>>*

Rickey, don't  worry about that Plastic shotgun. I have a Pack of 410's alread~~ z-ero'd~~ In, just setting here read for January the 2nd. to roll around!

What ever Gun Docc tells you about any gun, you can take it to the Bank!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## RBoleman (Mar 31, 2008)

*got a new gun*

went to Franklin's and asked them about it and they said just bring the gun by there and they would send it off and benelli would replace it, just for the shipping cost 12.75  so I did and got it back today .


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Mar 31, 2008)

RBoleman said:


> went to Franklin's and asked them about it and they said just bring the gun by there and they would send it off and benelli would replace it, just for the shipping cost 12.75  so I did and got it back today .


Now thats the way it's done


----------

